# New Fry



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

Well my fry are arriving right on time. Friday I found a bunch of eggs and when I got home from work this morning, nothing, but I just checked again and I see several free swimming in the hatchery. This is my first time separating them. The other few lots I've found recently were by complete surprise. So, when do I start feeding them (I bought First Bites), and how often? Are they gona find the food because it doesn't seem to sink? How long should I care for them before I try to find homes for them? Oh so many questions! Any other advice is also appreciated.
Attaching pics of the juvi's I just found in the tank a couple weeks ago.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Cute fish. Frozen bbs sinks better than first bites, but live food is best. Don't feed if they are not free-swimming or still have egg sacs. I'll leave the rest of the questions to the cory specialists.


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

Okay, so I guess all the cory specialists are gone on holiday  . 
I found more eggs today. Is it safe to deposit them into the same hatchery? The other fry are only 4 days old.


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

Hello! sorry, i wasnt near a comp for the holidays. Yes they newborn fry will not eat the other eggs. Keep them well fed and they wont mid them. First bites works ok, (i use it) but live food is the best choice. You can give them away after 6 weeks, they will be capable of surviving trips better.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

For a good fry food, try frozen cyclops. It'll sink to the bottom, and is very nutritious. But be carefull, a little bit goes a long way. It's easy to overfeed it. As for new free-swimming fry being with eggs...I would be cautious. This is total speculation...but here's what I'm thinking. The free-swimmers just lived off thier yolk sack for the past week. And here's a bunch of eggs just laying there with yolk sacks. They might be tempted to nibble on the eggs if they are hungry. The bottom line is...why take a chance?


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

Fishnut2 said:


> For a good fry food, try frozen cyclops. It'll sink to the bottom, and is very nutritious. But be carefull, a little bit goes a long way. It's easy to overfeed it. As for new free-swimming fry being with eggs...I would be cautious. This is total speculation...but here's what I'm thinking. The free-swimmers just lived off thier yolk sack for the past week. And here's a bunch of eggs just laying there with yolk sacks. They might be tempted to nibble on the eggs if they are hungry. The bottom line is...why take a chance?


Thank you for the advice. I was a little leary about keeping them together so I made a makeshift hatchery and it's floating inside the other one. This morning I see, so far, about 5 new fry out of the 50+ eggs I collected but the day is still young  . I also have more arriving in the next 4 days. I'll keep everyone posted on the progress.


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

> frozen cyclops.


didnt even know about them! now i do, thanks fishnut!


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

Congrats on all the cory fry!


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

JustOneMore20 said:


> Congrats on all the cory fry!


Thanks. At last count I have about 26 and saw at least one more egg this morning when I was inspecting the tank. 

Yesterday I bought the frozen food however it's not working well because my hatchery is the net type and I can't tell where the food is going!

I was able to ask the lfs if they'd take the fish when they get older. They will but I don't feel comfortable with that. I can't trust a place that smells stinky to care properly for my lil babies.


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

Just an update on my fry. I found 50+ more eggs recently so I decided to move them all from the hatchery into my 5 gallon Betta tank. I really didn't want to move them because it's too soon but I sure didn't want to cut them loose in the 12 gallon and chase them all around when it came to selling them.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

The betta will probably eat the fry if they are too small. Consider getting a 10 gallon as a grow out tank. Usually, nobody will take/buy/trade fry under 1". They'll be easy to catch in a 10 once they're that big.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> smells stinky


If the water smells bad, yeah avoid the place. But if the place is stinky because of cats, rats, birds, or dog food. Its irrelevant to how they treat their fish.


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

There's always a reason for the stink  . I only go to look at the fish but I think they might do grooming and a few pet adoptions here and there. The last time I went in though most of their tanks looked empty and not well cared for.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

hey great work with the fry always love to hear of this sort of sucess, were you planning on breeding or was it just down to luck

i may be trying to breed soon so any info you have on setup and numbers and stuff would be appreciated


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

oliesminis said:


> hey great work with the fry always love to hear of this sort of sucess, were you planning on breeding or was it just down to luck
> 
> i may be trying to breed soon so any info you have on setup and numbers and stuff would be appreciated


My fry arrived just on time this morning! I don't think I have as many viable eggs as I have in the past but I'll know for sure in the next couple days. This certainly wasn't planned and the cause of much anxiety for me  . I already decided to put my perameters in the Hathery forum the next time they produce eggs. Ode to the lovebirds :wink: .


----------

